# HELP cobalt broke leg!



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

My female cobalt stoped eating and sits there all the time. I was looking at her and her back legs were not the same size so I looked closer and her back foot is broken. Does anyone know what I should do or has this happned to anyone?


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

DR FRYE!

Is it broken or is it just swollen?


----------



## Omead (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh no!

I'm sorry to hear that. I noticed that my azureus get their feet stuck in the moss sometimes while hopping around and I've been worried that this might happen. Do you know what could have cause it? Did you quarantine her?

I hope someone can help..


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

Could be a bacterial infection if its swollen.. unless you know that it is broken! And if it is broken up the calcium!


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll post pics asap


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

that will help!


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

heres the pic look at her back legs


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay from what i can tell her leg is not broken! it does look infected though! Email doctor frye and he will get her back to normal! In the mean time up the suplimentation! and LEAVE HER ALONE!! the added stress of you handling her becuz you are worried can be just as the infection!


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

*as bad as the infection*


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

I emailed the doc a couple days ago and he hasent got back to me the place I got her from gave me baytril that I mixed with water and let her soak in. I also moved her from her tank to a shoe box with some plants and alot of hideing spots so she wouldent have to hop around alot to catch food if she decides to eat. And also got liquid calcium and mixed it with the water she get sprayed with cause she's not getting calcium from flys. The reason I say it's broke is cause when she hops it flops around unlike the other foot but still rests in a normal position. Please tell me if I am dong the right thing? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Dr Frye is closed on Wednesdays which is probably why you haven't heard from him yet


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

I talked to him today and bought all the med I need to fix her he said it an infection and can be fixed he also said he's seen it before. So I'm glad I'm not gonna lose this frog sinse she is my favorite cobalt but I'll keep you guys posted and thanks for all the fast responses.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

I personally see it as it just being swollen but wait for the results. As long as you are just dusting like normal, you shouldn't have to do anything different.


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

She's stopped eating tho


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

What are you gonna be using, metronidazole?


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes so she will eat and I'll also got baytril and pancure


----------

